# Male neutured cats around kittens.



## lindseyd (May 25, 2013)

Hello, I have a male neutered cat and a queen with 3 day old kittens and I am just wondering if any of you have any tales of your male cat taking on some of the queens roles? Such as keeping the kittens warm or licking them etc.
I've read some things on the Internet such as the male cat being aggressive but also of some of them being very loving.

I'm keeping my male cat separated as it worries me to death what he might do and I'm only allowing him in the room just to have a little nose around when I am there watching and then he's straight out of the room again. I've tried my best to keep him involved and socialise with the mother as I don't want him to feel left out although I feel his behaviour has definitely changed since the arrival of the kittens. 
Has anyone else found this?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

A few years ago at the rescue I work in we had pregnant mum brought in with the dad. Due to lack of space they were kept together, we would have separated if we needed to but he was very much a father to the kittens once they were born. They used to lie together paws touching with the babies in the middle and he would help clean them :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I keep my neutered boy well away from kittens until they are around 6 weeks old. a) I don't want him hurting them and b) I don't want mum hurting them because she is frightened he will hurt them. I would keep him right away - mums have been know to eat or abandon the babies when the male gets near - it might be rare but is it worth the risk?


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

spid said:


> I keep my neutered boy well away from kittens until they are around 6 weeks old. a) I don't want him hurting them and b) I don't want mum hurting them because she is frightened he will hurt them. I would keep him right away - mums have been know to eat or abandon the babies when the male gets near - it might be rare but is it worth the risk?


Agree fully with this - queens can be very unpredictable when raising tiny kittens and what seems to look fine to us could be causing untold stress to Mum. I dont even allow other girls in with my new Mums and babies now as have seen arguments occur between Mum and Grandma over who the babies belonged to and the poor kittens got caught in the middle...luckily a minor spat and no injuries but was a warning I heeded.

I have an entire boy who loves his sisters kittens imensely and would spend all his time doing his share of bottom washing and breastfeeding but only allow him anywhere near when kittens are out of the nest and socialising with the family post 6 weeks and keep a close eye on Mum to see how she is with it - any sign of stress from her and out he goes. Also keep a close eye on him as he is fully grown and while I dont think he would ever hurt a kitten with malice as his temperament is second to none it is quite probable that it could happen as an accident.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I should add: we do tend to keep them together in rescue unless they obviously need to be separated (not that it's common to get both parents in in the first place) mainly because they only know each other while everything else is new to them - new surroundings, new people etc.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

This must be very rare then because my meezer breeder friend has a neutered boy aged about 9 and he loves the kittens!!! Washes them including bums! Snuggles with them and when a mum wants a little break she is often found snuggled tummy to tummy with the kittens uncle dylon! Such a sweet gentle boy, perhaps he's gay though as he didn't like being a stud


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a male neutered Siamese too who is brilliant with kittens, he is just brilliant anyway, the most loving and affectionate cat you could meet:biggrin:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Years ago I had a brother and sister siamese. The boy was neutered and I had the girl mated to have a litter. He sat in the box while she delivered the single kitten. At bed time she wouldn't stay in the box with the kitten she kept getting on our bed with her brother. Eventually after taking her back several times she got the kitten in her mouth climbed on the bed, burrowed under the blankets dropped the kitten by my legs and the got on the top of the bed with her brother! The kitten slept with us every night. She wasn't a very good mother, I used to have to make her feed the kitten but the brother was always snuggled with the kitten washing it. The mother would carry the kitten upstairs and the male cat would go and fetch it back down. Perhaps siamese males are more gentle than some breeds.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

rose said:


> Years ago I had a brother and sister siamese. The boy was neutered and I had the girl mated to have a litter. He sat in the box while she delivered the single kitten. At bed time she wouldn't stay in the box with the kitten she kept getting on our bed with her brother. Eventually after taking her back several times she got the kitten in her mouth climbed on the bed, burrowed under the blankets dropped the kitten by my legs and the got on the top of the bed with her brother! The kitten slept with us every night. She wasn't a very good mother, I used to have to make her feed the kitten but the brother was always snuggled with the kitten washing it. The mother would carry the kitten upstairs and the male cat would go and fetch it back down. Perhaps siamese males are more gentle than some breeds.


Such a sweet story!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I really don't think it's unusual for males to care for newborn kittens, just most of us aren't willing to risk it on the off chance mum gets upset, I'd much rather keep mum happy than run an experiment with my boys

My stud loves kittens and is allowed supervised play when the kittens are older, and have a neuter who likes to snooze cuddled up with kittens


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it depends on the cats. Some queens are very protective and don't want anyone near their kittens, others don't seem worried at all. Our girls all love our male neuter Custard and love to snuggle with him especially Chilli and Tully. He doesn't show much interest in the kittens for the first few weeks other than to have a peep in the box, although he stayed near to Chilli's side all the way through her birth this time.

But once the kittens are up and about they seem to think he is a big warm climbing frame. He does get a little upset when they root around thinking they might get a feed off him!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My male neuter isn't that interested in them when they're tiny but absolutely adores them when they're a bit older. I guess he's the sort of uncle who isn't confident with tiny babies but great once they can play football


----------

